# Tough Road Ahead



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

My wife has been diagnosed with breast cancer. We don't yet know what stage it is. She has to see the oncologist on Tuesday and we'll take it from there. Cancer has taken both her parents, several aunts, and two of her siblings have fought and beat it.

She's only 46 but her health has been declining over the past few years. It's going to be a tough fight for her, and for the two of us together.

Any mojo, prayers, or just positive thoughts you can send would be gratefully accepted.

Ironically, I do several benefit shows each year for cancer research, including one specifically dedicated to breast cancer research. Seems all the more worthwhile now.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Mojo in abundance. 

I know a bunch of folks that have beaten it. Here's hoping for another.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Milkman said:


> Ironically, I do several benefit shows each year for cancer research, including one specifically dedicated to breast cancer research. Seems all the more worthwhile now.


It's payback time for you and your wife. Thanks to the hard work by you and many others. More people are beating this dreaded disease than ever before. I heard yesterday that my wife's sister just got the same diagnosis. Stay positive, she's not alone in this battle.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Mike, I am very sorry to hear this. I cant think of any words to say other than I hope they can beat this thing for her, you and your family. Tell her to stay as positive as she can and beat this thing.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The stories of folks who enter that dark tunnel, and emerge out the other side back into the light, are becoming more numerous. One of my cousins, a judge in fact, was diagnosed with breast cancer in her late 40's. It was tough slogging for 18 months or so, but she's back in the saddle, with her own hair, enjoying life, and meting out justice.

These days, if you get diagnosed 10 minutes later, there's something new to help on the horizon. At least part of what improves prognosis is the tremendous exchange of information amongst health professionals that the internet has facilitated. Were it 30 years ago, those same oncologists would have exchanged ideas at conferences maybe once or twice a year, and scanned the journals, but they would have stumbled onto good ideas and treatments more slowly. Certainly a huge improvement over what would have been the case sixty years ago, but nowhere near the blinding speed we see today.

I suppose you can think of it as a battle, but really it's a job. A sh***y job you have to plan your life around, each and every stinking day, and slug it out with....until you get a better one. Like any lousy job, you look for the little things each day that make it bearable. A little bit of "psychological sunshine" here and there helps.

Thumbs up to you and your wife. She's got "the milkman" in her corner.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Sorry to hear Mike. I've heard a lot of good news regarding folks who have beaten it. Stay positive and hope things work out for the best.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Attitude seems almost important as the treatment. Chins up. I know everyone here is in your corner. Best of everything to you and your wife.

Swervin


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

Please let me also add to the wishes of support for you and your wife.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm praying for you, and hoping that you both will be among the growing number of couples who beat cancer.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Mike and family.....My thoughts and hopes for a full and speedy recovery for your wife go out to all of you.

Dave


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

All the best to you and your wife - we'll join those thinking and praying for you both.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I can't say it better than what's been said all ready. Best wishes and keep your chins up.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

My mother had this 35 years ago and is still around (76) and doing great. As everyone else has mentioned try to stay brave and positive. All the best to you and your wife.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I've been making monthly donations to Canadian Cancer Society for almost 20 years now since my wife battled bladder cancer. Our thoughts and prayers are with your family. It can be a dirty battle at times but keep slugging it out. There is more and more light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

All positive thoughts your way that she joins the growing ranks of survivors.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Be strong, be positive! Best wishes to your wife and all the family.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

thoughts, prayers and mojo sent.
stay strong.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Our hopes and prayers for you both. Wonderful things are done nowadays to beat cancer. My brother and Dad are cancer survivors, my sister was not but might be today with all the advances in treatment. Cancer charities are as worthy now as ever. 

Good luck!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Prayers sent. Its a nasty disease, but there are more survivors every day. And many come through with a fresh perspective.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Thats tough news - I have had many friends and family (including my father 2X) go through this but I can only imagine being even more difficult if it was my wife. Stay as positive as you can - I firmly believe the mindset plays a huge part of how people get through things like this. Stay positive (at least as much as possible)!

I have had a few good friends (around my age, 40) battle various forms of Cancer recently and it can be beat!

Stay strong... 

AJC


----------



## Franky Fargon (Oct 10, 2010)

thoughts, prayers and mojo

Thoughts:Well i think pretty much the same as everyboby else.Chin-up,tried to stay as positive as you can,and science and medical technologies has come to a point where an increacing percentage of pepole goes tru this.(I've always think of women,to be stronger than men when it comes to this kind of stuff)

prayers:Well you're out of trouble right there pal.Caus i'm a perfect Canadian christian...linked strait to god.I mean, i never go to church and do a bunch of immoral things that i hide to pepole...So i look like a clean, decent man,with a stable "house situation". 
But when i'm by myself, just before a fall asleep,I'm like -sorry god for this,Take care of the one i love,bla bla bla.For the next 7days instead of feeling sorry for myself,that little secret time between me and my lord will be directed directly toward you,you wife and your childrens

Mojo:.....Well good thing you're not into scientology...Right! 

Wish you the best of everything man

Frank


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I will certainly add my prayers for your wife, and for you.

It would be odd if there was anybody on this forum who hasn't known at least one person who has had cancer.
In some sense we can relate, although the relationship may not have been the same or as close.

Best wishes for a good, speedy and full recovery.


----------



## v-verb (Mar 29, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers..


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Good thoughts your way


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers for sure. It can be beaten. My wife has survived 2 bouts with breast cancer the first at 36. She is now 59 and healthy. Just be there for her for everything and anything, no questions asked. Once she knows she has your unwavering support that will be one less thing for her to think about and can concetrate on beating it and getting better. All the very best.

Brian


----------



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

And here I am sulking over the death of a pet.... Puts things in perspective.

All my Mojo and Hope are with you and your wife. I sure hope things work out.


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

Stay strong, Milkman. My thoughts go to you, and your wife. I think it is safe to say that everybody has been affected by cancer either directly, or through family and friends. It is a horrible disease, but as everyone has said treatment has improved so much in recent years. Stay positive.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks to all of you for the positive thoughts, prayers, mojo, whatever you want to call it.

We'll beat this. It's not fun, but it's life.

If you think encouragement and support is inconsequential, you're wrong. A positive attitude may be the single most important weapon we have and I'm grateful for your kindness.

I'll keep you posted. We'll know more tomorrow evening.

Thank you


----------



## Todd68 (Mar 7, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. 

Todd


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Good Luck Mike & Mrs, My Sr in Law successfully battled it 4 years ago.. You can win this!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm a survivor, Milk (6 years now) ... and I know many, many others. My prayers to you and your wife .....


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

Lost my younger sister to cancer 2 years ago....My best wishes to your family.


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

My sister in law just came through chemo, a double mastectomy and radiation last year and is clean now. Keep fighting. Our prayers and thoughts are with you and your wife.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your wife Mike. My wife went through this 3 years ago. The treatments were rough and took a lot out of here but she kept a positive attitude and today she is back in the saddle again hopefully with that behind her. Two more years of check ups and she can claim cancer free.


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Good thoughts Mike,...from my family and I, to you and yours...
More and more are beating this every day


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

So many people on this site alone have personal experiences with cancer. It sure makes you stop and think. I'm confident Linda will beat this.

Maybe I'll grow a little as well. Maybe I'll stop and think before I get testy with someone. You just never know what's going on in people's lives.

Thanks everyone. I hope to be able to post a victory thread sometime down the road.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I hope to be able to post a victory thread sometime down the road.


As WE all do....


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Milkman,

My thoughts and best wishes go out to you and your wife. Keep that positive attitude and move forward, ever forward.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

prayers going out for y'all 2.

my wife beat breast cancer. yours will too. confidence on both of your parts is important.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Mike, hang in there bud........positive is always good......cheers, Gerry


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

We had the surgery this morning. It was successful but we won't know the prognosis or extent of treatment for about ten days. That's when she has the follow up visit with the surgeon. It taks about that long to get the pathology test data back from lab. 

She's resting. It's will be a couple of tough days but hopefully the worst is over. 

Thanks, 

Mike


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

All the best to her!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Tom Petty said it best: The waiting is the hardest part.

And a lot of what you hear from those whose lives are affected by cancer, whether directly or indirectly, is about the waiting. Waiting to get in to see someone, waiting for test results, waiting for treatment, waiting to get your strength back up after treatment, waiting until you feel up to company, waiting for hair, waiting to get your appetite, waiting for people to leave so you can get some sleep, and finally waiting to make absoutely sure that sonuvabitch tumour never ever EVER comes back again. If that damn disease teaches us nothing else, it tries very hard to teach us patience...whether we want the lesson or not.

I'm glad you guys are one more step down the road to normalcy. Tell your wife that I, and everyone else here, have given you *explicit* instructions to pamper her. And I don't want any crap from you, Milkman. DO it.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

All the best to you both.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Tom Petty said it best: The waiting is the hardest part.
> 
> And a lot of what you hear from those whose lives are affected by cancer, whether directly or indirectly, is about the waiting. Waiting to get in to see someone, waiting for test results, waiting for treatment, waiting to get your strength back up after treatment, waiting until you feel up to company, waiting for hair, waiting to get your appetite, waiting for people to leave so you can get some sleep, and finally waiting to make absoutely sure that sonuvabitch tumour never ever EVER comes back again. If that damn disease teaches us nothing else, it tries very hard to teach us patience...whether we want the lesson or not.
> 
> I'm glad you guys are one more step down the road to normalcy. Tell your wife that I, and everyone else here, have given you *explicit* instructions to pamper her. And I don't want any crap from you, Milkman. DO it.


Patience. That's a tough one for me, but yes, you're quite right. I'm old, but I can learn.

As for the pampering, consider it done.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Keeping the fingers crossed here Mike. Hope all turns out well


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

All the best of luck, patience, and care for you both. I hope all goes well.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

Much encouragement and positive thoughts from me. And if there is another benefit in your future I will do my best to be there.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

sending prayers and good vibes from out west Milkman.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

All the best during tough times. This is a fight that can be won. I hope that you both can keep your spirits up.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

My thoughts and good vibes go out to your wife and family.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm joining this thread kind of late, but I want to offer you prayers and support too. I had Non-Hopkins Lymphoma six years ago, which was treated with surgery, radiation and chemotherapy. All seemed to go well, and when I went to see my oncologist for my five year checkup (when I was expecting to get the five years' free-and-clear notification), I told the oncologist about a few concerns I had (vision deterioration and headaches) and he immediately admitted me into the hospital to check me out. A CT-scan and other diagnoses revealed that my Lymphoma had come back in the form of an inoperable brain tumor! They treated me with 10 rounds of high-dose methotrexate over a 20 week period and here I sit at the end of it all. This time my oncologist is cautiously optimistic that the chemo got it all, but time will tell. I am seeing a Naturopathic Oncologist now post-treatment with the thoughts that IF the tumor is NOT totally gone, or even if it is, that this will be an insurance move on my part. I had a huge group of family and friends supporting and praying for me in whatever way they chose (including my sister-in-law, a 12 year survivor of double mastectomy breast cancer), and believe that it helped me (us) get through this ordeal. It IS a long ordeal, but I think that cancer can be beaten and I pray (and will continue to) that your wife and you will get the medical help and other support you need as well and that you both come out the other end together and healthy. 
-Mikey


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm sorry to be late to this thread. My best and most positive thoughts and energy to you and your wife, Milkman and to you, Spikezone. I am a cancer survivor as well and know only too well what it can do to you and your loved ones, both physically and emotionally. Stay positive. Keep your sense of humour and your zest for life. And don't discount the power of alkalizing your body. I am convinced that reducing my intake of acidifying foods and alkalizing myself helped immensely in beating my cancer. You can beat it too.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm humbled and inspired by some of the posts in this thread.

Reading Spike's post while in a meeting (I know, bad manners) and it was all I could do to avoid crying.

Thanks guys, and I send my sincere wishes, prayers et cetera for ultimate victory.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I also apoligise for not seing this thread earlier. Sending hope and prayers to your wife and familly. My sister has been battling 4th stage breast cancer for four years.She has received the best medical treatment in Ottawa that anyone can hope for.The doctors and nurses have been just the best. I have been to all her apointments and it is very comforting to know that they have so many options and survival rate at this stage is good.Keep the faith and this will help you through these tough times.


----------

